# Looking for a 4-H Dog Club near Detroit



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm looking to get my 12 year old daughter into dog training. I was hoping that someone might know of a dog club for kids like the 4H in the Detroit Area. Even if I have to drive a little.

Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

4-H Youth Development
Programs| 4-H Youth Development

I would start there and look for your local Cooperative Extension to see if they have one. Good idea - let us know if you find anything!


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> 4-H Youth Development
> Programs| 4-H Youth Development
> 
> I would start there and look for your local Cooperative Extension to see if they have one. Good idea - let us know if you find anything!



Thanks! I just emailed a couple of the contacts on that site. Hopefully I can find something in the Metro Detroit Area. My daughter really wants to get involved with Dog training. She has decided at 12 that she wants to be a Dog Handler in the Army then the police Dept. :shocked: Gotta give the girl credit for having goals and wanting to work towards them.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't have any advice for ya as far as finding one, but I just wanted to say that I did that when I was in 4-H and it was such a great experience. Hope she really enjoys it!


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I don't have any advice for ya as far as finding one, but I just wanted to say that I did that when I was in 4-H and it was such a great experience. Hope she really enjoys it!


Thank you! That's encouraging. She love animals, especially dogs. I know with dog training you have to be very confident and I'm hoping that she can become more confident in herself.


----------

